# Albino Acaule



## SEMO-Cypr (May 19, 2021)

I recently purchased some seedlings from Spangle Creek Labs and I had 3 of 6 seedlings come up as Albinos! I’ve never seen this in Cyps before. I wish they were variegated so they would have a chance to survive, these are pretty awesome!! Really surprised and grateful to experience them. I wish they had more of a fungal association so they had a better chance since albinos have a low survival rate. Not to mention it’s an Albino Acaule, my chances are low. 

What are all your thoughts? Maybe I’m wrong and they may color up? I’m doubtful as the others are normal. We’ll see how my mix does maybe I’ll be lucky and have a good fungal association.


----------



## monocotman (May 19, 2021)

sorry to have to say this but unless they colour up quickly, they will most likely die,
David


----------



## abax (May 19, 2021)

I think I'll be hopeful. Perhaps they will color up with more light and higher temps...maybe.


----------



## Ray (May 20, 2021)

Considered treating one with Epsom Salts solution as a test? 1 teaspoon per gallon won’t hurt anything.


----------



## GuRu (May 20, 2021)

Ray said:


> Considered treating one with Epsom Salts solution as a test? 1 teaspoon per gallon won’t hurt anything.



and as a side effect it might kill the millipede.


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2021)

That would be nice if they stay alive. Good luck.


----------



## Ray (May 20, 2021)

A tiny bit of foliar-applied urea solution is another tack I'd take.


----------



## SEMO-Cypr (May 20, 2021)

Thanks! I checked on them today and still no color. I’ll have to try a pinch of Epson salts and fertilizer. Now why do you suggest urea fertilizer over nitrate? I normally fertilize with MSU, with my tropicals and put a little on my terrestrials and other natives rather than dumping.


----------



## Ray (May 21, 2021)

SEMO-Cypr said:


> Thanks! I checked on them today and still no color. I’ll have to try a pinch of Epson salts and fertilizer. Now why do you suggest urea fertilizer over nitrate? I normally fertilize with MSU, with my tropicals and put a little on my terrestrials and other natives rather than dumping.



Orchids can use nitrate-, ammonium-, and urea forms of nitrogen, but they are taken up differently.

Nitrates and ammonium ions are poorly absorbed through the foliar route, but well absorbed through the roots. By contrast, urea is preferentially absorbed through the leaves, but poorly through the roots. Most lawn and shrubbery “green up” products contain urea for that reason.

Orchids are notoriously poor at foliar uptake - especially those with thick, waxy cuticle layers, like mature paphs and phals - but as the cutex develops over time, newly emerging plants will be better at it.


----------



## SEMO-Cypr (May 21, 2021)

Ray said:


> Orchids can use nitrate-, ammonium-, and urea forms of nitrogen, but they are taken up differently.
> 
> Nitrates and ammonium ions are poorly absorbed through the foliar route, but well absorbed through the roots. By contrast, urea is preferentially absorbed through the leaves, but poorly through the roots. Most lawn and shrubbery “green up” products contain urea for that reason.
> 
> Orchids are notoriously poor at foliar uptake - especially those with thick, waxy cuticle layers, like mature paphs and phals - but as the cutex develops over time, newly emerging plants will be better at it.



Good to know thanks! I have in the past stayed away from foliar applications due to the risk of crown rot. But in the outdoor setting it shouldn’t be much of an issue with all the wind I usually have,


----------

